# anyone want to HELP?



## Crystal (May 4, 2005)

Ok yesterday I got an Oranda & i put it in the new tank i woke up today and the water was all cloudy..is there something wrong?

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How big is the tank? DId you cycle it? Sounds like a bacterial bloom. Filtration?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

sounds like u have a small tank?


----------

